# Some Guidance



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been doing work for FAS for @ 2 months now. Lots of Winterizations, lawns, rekeys, and other normal stuff... I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions of other companies that might be worth my while looking into?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> I have been doing work for FAS for @ 2 months now. Lots of Winterizations, lawns, rekeys, and other normal stuff... I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions of other companies that might be worth my while looking into?


You should try out Safeguard properties, Cyprexx, AMS and SEAS.


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Anyone Else...*

I appreciate the thoughts. I am already doing paperwork for AMS. Have to do some searching for the others. Thanks.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You should try out Safeguard properties, Cyprexx, AMS and SEAS.


I just spit on my computer screen! :thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> I have been doing work for FAS for @ 2 months now. Lots of Winterizations, lawns, rekeys, and other normal stuff... I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions of other companies that might be worth my while looking into?


Here's the thing man. This place is filled with guys that know what's up some of the companies will get a universal thumbs down and a few will get mixed reviews depending on who you ask. 

It doesn't do us any good to tell a newbie anything anyway. FAS is about as bad as it can get so if you tolerate their nonsense it's all uphill for you. 

Use the search feature do some research and get out of this business as soon as you can.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You should try out Safeguard properties, Cyprexx, AMS and SEAS.


That's not being very nice to the Newbie here :no::no::no:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You should try out Safeguard properties, Cyprexx, AMS and SEAS.



You left out good choice property preservation:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought the title of this post was "Some Guidance".


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend Screwguard to my worst enemy.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> I wouldn't recommend Screwguard to my worst enemy.


He asked for companies worth looking into. Not work for. He is doing his due diligence in researching them.

Are these companies not worth looking into? Being that the regionals are subbing this crap out? These are the folks whose work he will likely get.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> He asked for companies worth looking into. Not work for. He is doing his due diligence in researching them.
> 
> Are these companies not worth looking into? Being that the regionals are subbing this crap out? These are the folks whose work he will likely get.


Ok I agree. but we all know where that will get him


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, in a van down by the river.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yeah, in a van down by the river.


Sad but true. That's what happens when one ignores dollars to chase Pp pennies. If he stays clear if those firms , he might create a profitable side gig.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Sad but true. That's what happens when one ignores dollars to chase Pp pennies. If he stays clear if those firms , he might create a profitable side gig.


Sounds like he's about to become a smaller business owner.


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Info*

I have owned my own business for 20 years. I got into this work because my wife and I work together so I don't have any outside expenses. My friends son does the lawns for me. I am not complaining about the work, and I have noticed many vendors go by way of the wind with FAS because of shoddy work. I am not saying they are the best, but they are paying on time at this point, and keeping me VERY busy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The way to make a small fortune in the P&P industry is to start with a large one. 

Just like trucking, farming, ranching etc.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The way to make a small fortune in the P&P industry is to start with a large one.
> 
> Just like trucking, farming, ranching etc.


Stop being negative. It's possible to become a millionaire working for safeguard.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Marry the CEO...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Stop being negative. It's possible to become a millionaire working for safeguard.


Just because you do over a million a year in business does not mean you make a million. This is the most important thing for new guys to understand.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Stop being negative. It's possible to become a millionaire working for safeguard.





Its not being negative when one is speaking truth to power.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Its not being negative when one is speaking truth to power.


Relax. You know I'm joking. #SafeguardLove


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> I have been doing work for FAS for @ 2 months now. Lots of Winterizations, lawns, rekeys, and other normal stuff... I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions of other companies that might be worth my while looking into?


How do you like working for FAS or as they are called this month AFAS ?? Become an LLC ASAP!!! Best thing I did when I had a legal issue with them. If you do one thing this year make it becomming an LLC. THEY TRIED TO GET ME TO FALL ON MY SWORD BUT I DIDN'T ALLOW THEM. KEEP A BACK UP OF ALL YOUR PHOTOS, INVOICES AND CONVERSATIONS WITH THEM. ON THEIR DIRECT PAY HAVE IT BE AN ACCOUNT WHERE THEY CAN DEPOSIT MONEY BUT NOT WITH DRAW! IF THE BANK WONT ALLOW THAT( THEM TO not WITHDRAW) EMPTY THE ACCOINT EXCEPT FOR THE MINIMUM EVERY WEEK! THEY DO NOT REPEAT DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOUR INTEREST IF A LEGAL ISSUE ARISES AND WILL ATTEMPT TO HANG YOU OUT TO BE THE SCAPE GOAT. PLAY IT CAUTIOUS AND MAKE SURE TO GO WITH YOUR GUT FEELING AND HAVE THEM MAKE THE DECISION ON IF A PROPERTY IS VACANT OR NOT. IT MAY COST YOU A TANK OF GAS IN THE LONG RUN BUT THATS CHEAP COMAPIRED TO A 10K LAWER BILL !! PS I'VE BEEN IN THIS INDUSTRY FOR 16 YEARS !! i DO WORK FOR dEFAULT SERVICES THEY ARE OLD fas EMPLOYEES THAT HAVE A HEART AND CONCIENCE. NOT THE HIGHEST IN PAY BUT THEY ARE GOOD PEEPS


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

I applied to AMS and they are in discussions with me currently. AFAS is what they are calling themselves now. They haven't given me any issues, and I don't like any companies having my bank info. I run credit card with them. Being they send me the totals that they are issuing they are automatically telling me what they are paying. I had a long talk with my credit card company. Thanks for the insight. If anyone is willing to help me out... Please feel free to message me with your personal pointers...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> I applied to AMS and they are in discussions with me currently. AFAS is what they are calling themselves now. . .


You are talking about 2 totally different companies.

AMS = Asset Management Services

AFAS = Assurant Field Asset Services formally known as "Field Asset Services" until Assurant purchased them recently

FAS has been discussed extensively on this forum. Might want to do a search.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> I applied to AMS and they are in discussions with me currently. AFAS is what they are calling themselves now. They haven't given me any issues, and I don't like any companies having my bank info. I run credit card with them. Being they send me the totals that they are issuing they are automatically telling me what they are paying. I had a long talk with my credit card company. Thanks for the insight. If anyone is willing to help me out... Please feel free to message me with your personal pointers...



You may want to do a search on AMS while you do a search on FAS.

There are multiple threads RIGHT NOW from guys having troubles.

Are these the kinds of companies you want to deal with? 

Why when so many have had major issues or even gone out of business dealing with these companies do you feel you will be able to succeed? 

If it happened to the rest of us it's only a matter of time until it happens to you.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You may want to do a search on AMS while you do a search on FAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they fall into the "you will make it up in volume scam.. and don't listen to the experienced.. they know there ate people willing to work for 3 bucks a hr after costs.. not I


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> Because they fall into the "you will make it up in volume scam.. and don't listen to the experienced.. they know there ate people willing to work for 3 bucks a hr after costs.. not I


I'm just not sure people honestly pose that question in the mirror. When so many others have failed HOW CAN I SUCCEED?

It seems like these newbies figure out a way to make money on a job even if it isn't very much and they go do it. Without a thought to chargebacks, processing, insurance costs, equipment maintenance, etc.

I received a call yesterday from a contractor that left me and went to PK management. He wants to borrow a generator because his went down and he can't afford a new one. I told him no. He got all sorts of pissy and I told him straight up if he worked for a decent wage he would have extra money for incidentals. He is pissed at me now but what do I care?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Direct deposit banking with Nationals/Regionals needs to be touched on again, as it has been awhile. Splinter is right, if you must allow direct deposit into your account by one of these companies, transfer the funds within 24 hours of each payment. Use a shadow account, etc. You are wide open for direct backcharges or withdrawls at their whims otherwise.
Do not wait for the email that will come, notifying you that the money is gone. Your bank can't help you at that point.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Direct deposit banking with Nationals/Regionals needs to be touched on again, as it has been awhile. Splinter is right, if you must allow direct deposit into your account by one of these companies, transfer the funds within 24 hours of each payment. Use a shadow account, etc. You are wide open for direct backcharges or withdrawls at their whims otherwise.
> Do not wait for the email that will come, notifying you that the money is gone. Your bank can't help you at that point.



Let's put this in prospective. Should we be working for companies capable of this? Should we be working in an industry where this can and does happen?


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm just not sure people honestly pose that question in the mirror. When so many others have failed HOW CAN I SUCCEED?
> 
> 
> 
> I received a call yesterday from a contractor that left me and went to PK management. He wants to borrow a generator because his went down and he can't afford a new one. I told him no. He got all sorts of pissy and I told him straight up if he worked for a decent wage he would have extra money for incidentals. He is pissed at me now but what do I care?


That's exactly right. Always factor in incidental problems. I have a mother-in-law that thought forever that every penny I made went in my pocket. And got irate when I spit what I was eating out and laughed in her face.. finally after an hr of sitting her down and showing her what all is involved she kindly said sorry for assuming. Some people just do t get it and do not heed to what the experienced contractors have said. Then find out when they are broke.. so to the new contractors jump at a $250 grasscut safeguard gives out but do not factor in how tall it is, how big, wear and tear on equipment, fuel, YOUR TIME, paper to pro t w/o on, or any other office supplies. You might only be making 100 on Thay cut. Which isn't sustainable, to me anyways.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Let's put this in prospective. Should we be working for companies capable of this? Should we be working in an industry where this can and does happen?


 
It's a fairly widespread practice now. One such example is real estate. Own investment property? Lease rentals on Section 8? Your local housing authority may be doing the same thing, so if your tenant tears the place up and you don't complete repairs in a timely manner, voila. They abate your rent check or remove monies from your bank. Makes book keeping for that investment account fun.

Setting up an LLC is supposed to be for the protection on the small business owner and to build a wall apart from his family/personal finances and assets. Many of these new regionals are simple starting them to hang a web shingle. They may have cheap/non existent websites, no history, no verifiable references or even a brick and mortar office. Maybe just a background check showing no felonies, hmm. People agree to work for these outfits basically on a promise made across the web and whatever pdf contractor agreement they signed. Ex Safeguard, Cyprexx, Core Logic etc employees go out on their own and six months later they are back in a Nationals cubicle processing orders. I doubt they will be writing you any paychecks at that point.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Let's put this in prospective. Should we be working for companies capable of this? Should we be working in an industry where this can and does happen?






Done any commercial or gov non P&P work lately and signed a direct deposit agreement?
Better read that agreement closer. 


Example, I provide grounds services for Buffalo Wild Wings. By getting paid direct deposit I get paid in 2 weeks versus 3 to 4 for paper check. 
Their agreement says that if they make a mistake and over pay they are allowed to correct that mistake. Electronically. 
I'd have to look again but I believe that ISN, the US Marshal's property servicer, also has the same agreement.
I'm certain my Fed maintenance contract is the same.

Its not that uncommon, but where there becomes an issue in the P&P world is these arbitrary and complete BS charge backs come into play and they suck your account dry.


----------

